# White House Ignored Request From F.L.E.O.A. to Illuminate White House in Blue



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Top News*
*White House Ignored Request to Illuminate White House in Blue*

215

July 11, 2016 |

Friday, the Federal Law Enforcement Officers Association (F.L.E.O.A.) Foundation announced its request that President Obama honor the ultimate sacrifice of our fallen Dallas police heroes by illuminating the White House in blue. It did not happen.

FLEOA Foundation President Jon Adler issued the following statement:

"While we appreciate the President's proclamation to have our flag flown at half-mast in honor of our fallen Dallas police heroes, I respectfully request that he demonstrate his full respect for their ultimate sacrifice by illuminating the White House in blue. Actions speak louder than scripted words, and the honorable act of displaying law enforcement's 'Thin Blue Line' at the White House would demonstrate the President's sincere commitment to our fallen heroes and their families.

"Please know that the law enforcement community draws no comfort from Speaker Ryan's remarks that it's 'A time for healing.' As Speaker Ryan made that statement today, a police officer was shot in Missouri. We can't heal while law enforcement officers continue to bleed.

"Please know that the law enforcement community draws no comfort from House Minority Leader Pelosi's dispassionate remarks when she quoted Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. today. We don't need her self-serving quotes from Dr. King; we need her to exude the leadership of Dr. King.

"I respectfully ask that all elected officials drop their scripted speeches, and feel the pain resonating in Dallas and across the country. Light a blue candle and say a silent prayer, but don't insult the law enforcement community with perishable scripted gibberish. Five honorable heroes made the ultimate sacrifice in Dallas, and it would be a tribute to their service by illuminating the White House in blue.

"May all our fallen heroes rest in honor, and blessed eternal peace."

[URL='http://www.fleoa.org/']About FLEOA

The [URL='http://www.fleoa.org/']Federal Law Enforcement Officers Association is the largest nonprofit, nonpartisan professional association that exclusively represents over 26,000 active and retired federal law enforcement officers from over 65 agencies.[/URL]
http://www.policemag.com/channel/patrol/news/2016/07/11/white-house-ignored-request-to-illuminate-white-house-in-blue.aspx

(Posted For HousingCop)
http://www.policemag.com/channel/pa...quest-to-illuminate-white-house-in-blue.aspx#


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

We can light the Whitehouse Rainbow LGBT and Purple for Prince, wadda ya'll expect from those jerks!?!? Barry shows his REAL true colors by not displaying any at his crib..................


----------

